# Problem mit einem Tcsh Skript



## Jule81 (27. September 2005)

Hallo, ich habe folgenden Code für ein skript:

```
#!/bin/tcsh
if !(-e $1) then 
echo "File doesn't exist!" > $2/convertionlog
exit 10
else ...
. 
.
end
```

Das heißt, er soll, falls die Datei ($1) nicht existiert, eine logdatei anlegen und das da reinschreiben. bei mir ist jetzt das Problem, dass in der Logdatei immer "File doesn't exist" steht, auch wenn sie existiert...


----------



## deepthroat (27. September 2005)

Hi.

Warum programmierst du denn überhaupt mit der tcsh? Willst du dich selbst geißeln?

Lies dir evtl. mal den Artikel Csh Programming Considered Harmful durch. Da werden Gründe aufgezeigt warum es keine gute Idee ist mit der (T)Csh zu programmieren.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, nimm lieber BASH.

Probier mal die $1 in " Zeichen einzuschließen. Evtl. liegt's daran. Bei mir funktioniert dein Skript jedenfalls. Und ich hätte anhand der Syntax die in 'man tcsh" angegeben ist die if-Bedingung eher so
	
	
	



```
if ( ! -e "$1" ) then
```
geschrieben.

/edit: eine if-Anweisung muß mit *endif* abgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Jule81 (28. September 2005)

muss das endif erst nach der else-anweisung? oder schon nach dem if block?


----------



## JohannesR (28. September 2005)

Natürlich erst nach dem else.


----------

